# MB II in green ?



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm guessing the MB II with green case is a rather rare bird. I've only seen a couple of photos posted. Do any of you have one ? Can you post photos ? Would love to see more.

Thanks!


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah... always thought the green might be cool, depending on the hue - dark/deep green OK, bright green not so OK. With that said I haven't seen one other than a couple of pictures. A dark brown strap with the green barrel would look good IMO, but then again I like things different sometimes, ha!

Good luck with your pic search.


----------



## Caruso (Sep 25, 2010)

Never seen any in green...


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Only on the web site so far.


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

I found this pic on the ATG forum in the ATG gallery. it shows the Green barrel in all its glory! I think it is a sleeper for some one who wants to be a little different! :-! picture credit goes to ATG! Check them out and join, they are a great source of info and new friends! Cheers Jim


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

For me, it's gotta be orange or anthracite. Or, for the jet-chuckers among us, perhaps red. ( I'm looking at you, Jim.)


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry.

Here's one, on leather, from Goodwood a couple of years' ago...


MB2 Green by Noodlefish, on Flickr


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

I saw the green a year or so ago at an AD. It is a nice color as seen in the photos posted above. It is much more subtle than the orange and on the wrist, it is much harder to identify as green. My guess is that it is a very rare color because orange seems to be the overwhelming favorite and those wanting something less subtle would go with the anthracite. I'd be curious to see what the actual production numbers are like.

The yellow Selfridges(?) model and the blue barrel sold for charity are probably the only ones rarer than the green.


----------



## John Price (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks gents. I did see the ATG forum photo - that was what sparked my interest. It'll be a while before I can buy one of these beauties but that green is really calling to me (plus, my wife likes it better too - win/win!). Perhaps I can buy a green one and get a spare orange barrel.


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

For me ,I would choose Blue for my first choice for a second MB, if it was a color that was available ! Of the standard colors I to like the Green since Orange is so close to my Red! Cheers Jim :think:


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

CaptLeslie said:


> For me ,I would choose Blue for my first choice for a second MB, if it was a color that was available ! Of the standard colors I to like the Green since Orange is so close to my Red! Cheers Jim :think:


It's not really fair to compare anything to the red! You are in a very exclusive club with that one already.

They made 2 blue barreled MBIIs. One was auctioned for charity and included a flight in the Sea Fury pictured.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

The green looks nice - I did bid for the blue one, but was ousted.. 
However - the red. It is a thing of beauty, and demands respect. Nothing can be compared to it.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

I've seen a purple one too. A one off for another charity auction in 2009...


----------



## Darksteele (Sep 5, 2010)

That blue is so cool and I would love to see a pic of the purple. 

Had a chance to pick up one of the special yellow selfridges MB II but it was just a bit to bright for me. Makes the orange look subtle!


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

Darksteele said:


> That blue is so cool and I would love to see a pic of the purple.
> 
> Had a chance to pick up one of the special yellow selfridges MB II but it was just a bit to bright for me. Makes the orange look subtle!


From the pictures I have seen, the yellow barrel really enhanced the pull-strap seconds hand and gave the watch a very different feel. It was almost as if the watch itself was a warning sign. The exclusivity of the color makes it more interesting.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

fuzzyb said:


> From the pictures I have seen, the yellow barrel really enhanced the pull-strap seconds hand and gave the watch a very different feel to the watch.


Agreed.
Here is a picture I've borrowed from Alt1tude:










cheers,
Jake.


----------



## Grandier (Mar 11, 2010)

The other colors look great, but I love the green. To me it's almost as understated as the anthracite, but not quite.
Not sure how well the color will come across, but here's a pic:


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Great looking watch! Would love to see more pics, and info on the cool strap! Cheers Jim


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

CaptLeslie said:


> Great looking watch! Would love to see more pics, and info on the cool strap! Cheers Jim


+1. It looks _very _nice. It's almost a British Racing Green colour..

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## FPF (Sep 27, 2009)

I saw a green one at an AD a couple days ago. To my eyes, I remember it being a little lighter green than the photos make it look. In my opinion, the MB, as well as all Bremont watches, look outstanding in person.


----------



## Grandier (Mar 11, 2010)

Thanks! The strap was made by a guy named Jason operating under the name of Lancaster Strap Company. I haven't seen him around here for quite a while, but I bought two straps from him and they are both great. The color of the barrel is a British racing green but the appearance varies dependent on the amount of light. Sometimes it's difficult to say it's even green.


----------

